# Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4



## Smil0r (21. März 2015)

*Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Was haltet ihr von der Auswahl?
Vorallem beim Arbeitsspeicher bin ich unsicher.

Sollte in ähnlichem Preisverhältniss stehen.

Intel Core i7-5820K:
Intel Core i7-5820K, 6x 3.30GHz, boxed ohne KÃ¼hler (BX80648I75820K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASUS X99-A:
ASUS X99-A (90MB0K50-M0EAY0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Crucial Ballistix Sport:
Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR4-2400, CL16-16-16 (BLS2C4G4D240FSA/BLS2K4G4D240FSA) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Weitere Frage wäre noch ob mein Noctua NH-D14 auf dem Sockel passt.. hat da jemand eine verlässliche Information?

grz Smi


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (21. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Ja,der Noctua NH-D14 mit entsprechender Mounting-Kit ist kompatibel mit dem Board.Siehe kompatibilitätsliste,

http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=compatibility_gen&products_id=34&lng=de

Mounting-Kit,

http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=40&lng=de&set=1


----------



## Smil0r (21. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Das ist schon mal cool.. Danke.. Der RAM ok? Ist halt P/L .. Aber mit groß übertakten kann ich mir bei dem Preis schlecht vorstellen..


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (21. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Also vom P/L der 8GB Rams mit 2400er Frequenz kann man nichts aussetzen.Gibts keine günstigeren alternativen Dual-Kits mit entsprechender Frequenz.Zumindest habe ich jetzt in der kürze nichts finden können was besser wär.Kannste ruhig das nehmen.


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Du weißt, dass du 4 Riegel brauchst, um das RAM Interface voll nutzen zu können?


----------



## Smil0r (21. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Nein. Das weis ich noch nicht.. 
Oder wusste.. Warum denn das?


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (21. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Er meint damit Quadchannelmodus dementsprechend müßen aber auch ein Quadchannel-Kit erworben werden was auch erheblich teurer ist.Es ist die frage für was du das System nutzen willst und ob sich überhaupt ein Quadchannel -Kit lohnt je nach Anwendungen?Aber sollte es rein allgemeine Anwendungen sein dann reicht auch ein Dual-Kit was kostengünstiger ist.Das mußte aber besser wissen ob sich das für dich lohnt oder nicht.


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Der Prozessor hat ein 4 Kanal RAM Controller.
Der läuft logischer Weise mit 4 RAM Riegel am Besten. Daher solltest du gleich ein 4x4GB Kit kaufen.


----------



## Smil0r (21. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Danke für die info.. Neues Generation, neue Lektionen


----------



## BenGun_ (21. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Habe das selbe Kit einfach 2x gekauft. Geht auf Quad channel.


----------



## HisN (21. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Ich würde mir einen 5820 GENAU überlegen.
Das Handbuch vom Mainboard vorher mal wälzen was so alles nicht geht wenn der "kleine" Prozessor gesteckt ist.
Bei mir z.b. fällt ein Slot weg wenn ich mit dem 40-Lanes Prozessor eine M.2 stecke.
Dann würde bei Dir ein weiterer Slot wegfallen wenn nur der kleine Prozessor gesteck ist.
Und ein oder zwei Slots werden von der Graka verdeckt. 
Bleibt nicht mehr viel übrig wenn Du noch ne Soundkarte, Capturekarte, TV-Karte, Raidcontrollerkarte etc stecken möchtest. 
Also noch mal in Dich gehen und gut drüber nachdenken. 

Ich meine es gibt ja Leute die kaufen sich 2011-3 um dann nur eine Graka zu betreiben. Aber wer weiß wo Du dazugehörst^^
Und ich bin gerade zu faul für Dich das Mainboard zu lesen, sonst würde ich sagen "bei Dir fällt noch ein Slot weg". Ich schließe da jetzt nur von mir auf Dich^^


----------



## markus1612 (21. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

@TE: Würdest du uns vielleicht verraten wozu der PC genutzt werden soll?


----------



## Smil0r (21. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Hab noch ne PCI Soundkarte.. Wie in der SIG. Klar mich auf


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*



Smil0r schrieb:


> Hab noch ne PCI Soundkarte.. Wie in der SIG. Klar mich auf



PCI kannst du sowieso schon mal wegwerfen, da Sockel 2011-3 kein PCI mehr unterstützt.
Aber du brauchst auch keine Soundkarte. Der Onboard sound ist schon sehr gut.


----------



## Smil0r (21. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Lol.. Sry t9.. Eine pcie .. wie in der SIGNATUUUR


----------



## markus1612 (21. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*



markus1612 schrieb:


> @TE: Würdest du uns vielleicht verraten wozu der PC genutzt werden soll?



Meine Frage schreit: "Hilfe, ich will beantwortet werden."


----------



## HisN (21. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Und wieviele Grakas wirst Du verbauen? Auch wie in der Signatur?
Und ist das alles? 
M.2 ist nicht geplant? Eine Samsung XP 941 oder 951 würde dem Board gut stehen 
Und warum müssen wir Dir das alles aus der Nase ziehen? *g*


----------



## Smil0r (21. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Ohh.. Ganz übersehen.. Es geht nur um games.. Und darum das das ding möglichst Zukunft sicher ist. Will die nächsten 5 Jahre Ruhe bei den teilen haben.
Ja Sry.. Eher nur eine Grafikkarte bis vielleicht 2..
Ne SSD kommt wohl auch noch.. Aber das ist wohl eher Nebensache hehe..


----------



## markus1612 (21. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Dann könntest du auch einen 4790K, mit gescheitem Z97-Brett (das X99-A ist nicht so der Brüller) und besserem RAM als den 2400er Crucial nehmen, damit haste auch die nächsten 5-6 Jahre Ruhe, denn der 5820K bringt in Games aktuell und in Zukunft wohl nicht so viel.


----------



## Smil0r (21. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Laut pcgh Heft ist det ausgezeichnet dafür?
Aber gerne, mach mir einen Vorschlag war du für besser hälst..

Spiele gerne mit downsampling oder neuesten DSR genannte  aber das tut ja auch fast nichts zur sache


----------



## HisN (21. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Gibt keine Zukunftssicherheit. Das Ding wird in ARMA3/DayZ heute schon zusammenbrechen. Braucht es keine zwei Jahre 
Kauf für heute nicht für morgen.
Aufrüsten ist auch nicht mehr, weil Du bist am Ende der Fahnenstange. In zwei Jahren ist wieder Neukauf angesagt.


Beispiel:
Bild: arma3_2014_11_09_16_0ukuno.png - abload.de


----------



## Smil0r (21. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Schwarz Seher.. Dann Spiel ich halt was anderes hehe.. 
Also kein 5820?


----------



## cryon1c (21. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Ich hab das System genau so zusammengebaut. Rennt ganz gut. Das Board zickt 1x im Monat rum, weiß nicht woran das liegt (A5 fehlercode), läuft ansonsten recht gut und lässt sich auch gut übertakten.


----------



## Smil0r (21. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Sehr schön ... Kritiker bitte


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*



Smil0r schrieb:


> Spiele gerne mit downsampling oder neuesten DSR genannte  aber das tut ja auch fast nichts zur sache



Da bist du sowieso immer im GPU Limit. Die CPU ist da eher sekundär.



Smil0r schrieb:


> Also kein 5820?



Was für ein budget hast du denn?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Pcgh Mainboard und NT Empfehlungen sind nicht gerade toll. Darauf kannst du dich nicht unbedingt verlassen. Meistens sind Asus bei Pcgh vorne


----------



## cryon1c (21. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

ASUS hat mit die besten Boards auf dem Markt (leider kosten die hochwertigen Modelle extrem viel). Extrawurst wegen dem Brand halt. 
Die i7 5820K ist seit langem mal wieder eine CPU die richtig Dampf hat, wenig kostet und nur durch DDR4 und teuere X99-Boards hingehalten wird.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Gigabyte, Asrock und MSI haben auch sehr gute Modelle. Meist günstiger. Ich mag Asus nicht. Nur das Z97 Pro Gamer


----------



## Smil0r (21. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

MSI hab ich grade und komm nicht aus dem kotzen raus Hehe.. ASUS ist schon war ich möchte.. Aber ich glaub das reicht mir hier auch. Danke an alle!


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Ich bin mit meinem MSI auch nicht zufrieden.


----------



## cryon1c (21. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Wie gesagt, wer brachiale CPU-Leistung gerade braucht zum "kleinen" Preis, kommt um den 5820K nicht herum. Das ist seit langem die schnellste CPU unter 500€ wenn man nur Neuware betrachtet.


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Absolut richtig.
Trotzdem nicht ganz preiswert. Der Unterbau kann schon mal schnell 1000€ kosten.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Kleiner Preis ist ein Pentium Annivrrsary oder Athlon X4
Preiswert ist das schon.nur nicht günstig


----------



## Smil0r (21. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Lol.. Naja.. Davon halte ich Abstand


----------



## Smil0r (21. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Der Unterbau ist nicht günstig.. stimmt.. Aber dafür hat man halt war für der Zukunft ... Nachrüsten ist so kein problem ...


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Wie gesagt, hängt von deinem Budget ab.
Für Sockel 2011-3 würde ich mal pauschal 2000€ einplanen.


----------



## Smil0r (21. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Hab da doch im ersten thread was für 700 Euro? Ne SSD kommt vllt später...


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Du willst also erst mal nur den Unterbau neu und den Rest übernimmst du vom alten System?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du willst also erst mal nur den Unterbau neu und den Rest übernimmst du vom alten System?


Hust. AufrüstKit . Da versteheich Untdrbau drunter


----------



## Smil0r (21. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Nee.. Ich Kauf das Mainboards den Prozessor und RAM.. Wir im ersten thread angegeben. Meine xfi und Netzteil reicht ja aus . budget so wenig wie möglich.. 700 euro gefällt meiner Frau besser als 1000euro.. Naja 4 rambänke werd ich wohl auch besetzen.
 Also 4x4.. Soll ja alles passen


----------



## HisN (21. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Wenn OC gefragt ist, bietet sich der OC-Sockel vom Asus natürlich an.
Auf "normalen" Boards ist es so gut wie unmöglich den Uncore-Bereich vom Haswell über 3.5Ghz zu bekommen. Beim Asus geht es.


----------



## Smil0r (21. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Jop.. Und wegen den Garantie Problemen mach ich mir keine sorgen..


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*



Smil0r schrieb:


> Nee.. Ich Kauf das Mainboards den Prozessor und RAM.. Wir im ersten thread angegeben. Meine xfi und Netzteil reicht ja aus . budget so wenig wie möglich.. 700 euro gefällt meiner Frau besser als 1000euro.. Naja 4 rambänke werd ich wohl auch besetzen.
> Also 4x4.. Soll ja alles passen



Aber nicht das Asus X99-A.
Das kannst du knicken. Unter dem X99-S würde ich kein Asus kaufen.
Oder du nimmst halt ein anderes Board. Das MSI X99 SLI ist nicht schlecht und reicht auch völlig.


----------



## Smil0r (21. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Nur das mein MSI nu pobleme macht und selbst der support keine ahnung hat und mir seit einer Woche keine Antwort mehr schreibt macht mir ein ungutes Gefühl hehe.. Nichtmal meine hochmoderne tt esport 
Challanger tastatur wird im BIOS nicht erkannt.. Arm...


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Dann zähl mal das Geld, obs reicht.


----------



## HisN (21. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Das wird aber beim Asus-Support nicht besser sein^^
Da bekommste auch nie ne Antwort.


----------



## cryon1c (21. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Das ASUS X99-A ist halt das billigste Board für 2011-V3 Sockel bei ASUS. Da macht man Abstriche und zwar ordentlich. Ich hab mir das früh geholt, wollte es unbedingt und der Rest war schwer zu beschaffen, das Board war halt da. Jetzt steht auf jeden Fall noch eine Mosfet-Wasserkühlung an, da die Spannungswandler bei dem Teil mit OC mehr als nur heiß werden. Trotz 3x NB e-loop Lüftern auf der WaKü oben und nem 140er der noch von hinten ranbläst, werden die Spannungswandler nicht kühl. 
Ich habs nun mal da, muss mich damit rumprügeln.  

Wie gesagt, ein 2011er System "lohnt" sich da man so locker 1-2 Generationen mehr "überlebt" bis zum nächsten aufrüsten.
Wer sich vor Jahren ein 2011er CPU gekauft hat, der fährt damit immer noch gut, ich kenne nur wenige Leute denen diese Leistung nicht mehr ausreicht - und die machen es professionell, die können sich auch die Xeon mit 12 Kernen leisten.


----------



## Smil0r (22. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Okay.. Gibts von der Gigabyte Seite in dem preisbereich ein board was ihr empfehlen würdet?


----------



## markus1612 (22. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Das Gigabyte X99-UD4 wäre eine Option.


----------



## Threshold (22. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Besser wäre das Gaming 5.
Gigabyte GA-X99-Gaming 5 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## markus1612 (22. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Ach ja genau, das hatte ich gesucht, aber vergessen dass es Gaming 5 heißt.


----------



## Threshold (22. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Die Lüftersteuerung bei Gigabyte ist nicht so gut wie die von Asus, aber dafür sind die Boards preiswerter.
Um beim Gaming 5 mitzuhalten, musst du bei Asus schon das X99-S holen und das kostet spürbar mehr.


----------



## Smil0r (22. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Was macht das Gigabyte GA-X99 UD4 denn so viel besser als das Asus X99-A? 
Das GA-X99 gaming 5 ist optisch nichts zu meinem PC. Das fällt leider weg.
Vergleiche grad die Werte..

Nachtrag:
Also von den Werten her gibts da nur das das Asus einen 3x PCIe 3.0 x16 weniger hat als das Gigabyte.. Aber dafür hat das Asus einen M.2 mit 32Gb/s  und das Gigabyte nur mit 10Gb/s.. Ach und noch die Internen USB3.0 Anschlüsse..  Asus hat da 2 mehr.. also 4.. aber die brauch ich eh nicht.. 
Umbringen wird mich das nun nicht.. Aber gibts da noch was welches das eine Board von dem anderen abheben kann?  Asus gibt 3 Jahre Garantie.. Gigabyte nur 2...? !
@ HisN 
Um das nochmal aufzugreifen.. ich setzt die Graka eher in den 3ten Pcie von oben. Direkt da drüber meine Xfi auf den kleinen 1.1 .. Da drüber geht nichts was Hitze verursacht weil der Noctua so groß ist und er eventuell die Wärme einer Grafikkarte aufnehmen würde.
Alles andere könnte man gut und gerne dort anschließen.. wüsste aber nicht was ich da noch reinschieben würde.
Unten bleibt dann noch ein PCIe Slot falls ich mal eine zweite Graka einbauen möchte.. Dort geht dann aber nur eine Referezdesign wegen dem Netzteil.. aber solange man das weiß ist alles gut.
Ne M.2 ... da schauen wir mal..


----------



## markus1612 (22. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Die Spannungswandler werden beim X99-A einfach gar nicht gekühlt oder siehst du da irgendeine Kühlkonstruktion? M2 kannst du dir sowieso in die Haare schmieren, die ach so hohen Zahlen werden im täglichen Gebrauch eh nicht erreicht.


----------



## HisN (22. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*



Smil0r schrieb:


> Um das nochmal aufzugreifen.. ich setzt die Graka eher in den 3ten Pcie von oben.



Und es stört Dich nicht, dass sie dann nur x8 angebunden ist? Die meisten reißen sich ja ein Bein aus um das zu vermeiden.


----------



## Threshold (22. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Muss nicht sein. Bei dem Board gibt es zwei Slots, die 16 Lanes haben.


----------



## Smil0r (22. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Nicht großartig.. Der unterschied ist sehr gering unter 5%.
Die Spannungswandler sind doch bei beiden nicht gekühlt?


----------



## Threshold (22. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Du kannst dir auch einen Lüfter ins Case schnallen, der auf den Sockel bläst. Das sollte schon reichen.


----------



## HisN (22. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*



Threshold schrieb:


> Muss nicht sein. Bei dem Board gibt es zwei Slots, die 16 Lanes haben.



Auch mit der 28-Lanes CPU? Multiplexer drauf? Oder fällt dann gleich noch ein Slot weg?


----------



## Smil0r (22. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Lol.. Also ich hab ein Tower da ist genug Luft für alle da ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (22. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*



HisN schrieb:


> Auch mit der 28-Lanes CPU? Multiplexer drauf? Oder fällt dann gleich noch ein Slot weg?



Ja. beide Slots haben 16 elektrische Bahnen. Spielt keine Rolle, ob du die GPU in den oder in den Slot steckst.
Nur bei 2 GPUs hast du logischer Weise nur noch 8 auf der zweiten Karte.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (22. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*



Smil0r schrieb:


> Lol.. Also ich hab ein Tower da ist genug Luft für alle da ...



Alter Vergewaltiger... 
Das dürfte reichen.  Scharf wäre ich allerdings nicht drauf. Ich bin ein Freund von gekühlten Wandlern mit Schinken Kühlerchen druff


----------



## Smil0r (22. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Vllt weiß ich es nicht besser.. Aber das ASUS X99-A da sind haben die spawas doch einen Kühlkörper? Oder vertuh ich mich da nun komplett? Und das Gigabyte UD4 hat allerdings keinen Kühlkörper.. Oder welche spawas meint er genau? Nur falls ich falsch liege kann man mir ja mal anhand eines Bildes zeigen welche er meint.


----------



## Threshold (22. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Du kannst das A schon nehmen, aber versuch damit keine OC Rekorde zu brechen. 4GHz reichen sowieso für den 5820k. Du bist sowieso immer im Grafiklimit.


----------



## Smil0r (22. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Ja das denke ich auch...


----------



## HisN (22. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du bist sowieso immer im Grafiklimit.



Hat er Software und Settings genannt? *g*
Sonst komme ich wieder mit meinem ARMA3-Beispiel


----------



## Threshold (22. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*



HisN schrieb:


> Hat er Software und Settings genannt? *g*
> Sonst komme ich wieder mit meinem ARMA3-Beispiel



Keine Sorge, du bist immer im Grafiklimit. Ist praktisch egal, ob die CPU mit 3,5 oder 4,GHz läuft.
Und woher weißt du, dass er Arma 3 spielt?


----------



## Smil0r (22. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Wie gesagt dann spiele ich was anderes...


----------



## HisN (22. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*



Threshold schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, du bist immer im Grafiklimit. Ist praktisch egal, ob die CPU mit 3,5 oder 4,GHz läuft.
> Und woher weißt du, dass er Arma 3 spielt?



Genau deshalb frage ich ja .... Und ich brauche keine Sorge haben, ich habe GEWISSHEIT. Nach ARMA3 würde mir auch sofort Diablo3 einfallen. Mit der 1-Thread-Software muss man sich schon sehr anstrengen um überhaupt in die Nähe von einem Graka-Limit zu kommen.

Aber ich sehe. Du bist bestens Informiert, und der TE wählt seine Software nach Limitation und nicht nach Spielspaß aus


----------



## Smil0r (22. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*



Smil0r schrieb:


> Vllt weiß ich es nicht besser.. Aber das ASUS X99-A da sind haben die spawas doch einen Kühlkörper? Oder vertuh ich mich da nun komplett? Und das Gigabyte UD4 hat allerdings keinen Kühlkörper.. Oder welche spawas meint er genau? Nur falls ich falsch liege kann man mir ja mal anhand eines Bildes zeigen welche er meint.


Kann mich wer beantworten?[emoji4]


----------



## cryon1c (22. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst das A schon nehmen, aber versuch damit keine OC Rekorde zu brechen. 4GHz reichen sowieso für den 5820k. Du bist sowieso immer im Grafiklimit.



Na sag das nicht, das geht schon ganz gut. Die Übertaktung ist wie bei allen anderen ASUS-Boards bis auf minimale Abweichungen gleich. Das einzige Problem was man hat, sind eben die SpaWas die bissl mehr Liebe und am besten etwas Wasser brauchen, genau wie Blumen 
Bei mir rennt das stabil, aber das war Herbst bis jetzt, also keine Temperaturen über 15°C draussen. Ich "freue" mich schon auf den Sommer, wo mein PC gekocht wird, und die Spannungswandler zuerst - wenn ich die nicht unter H2O setze.


@Smil0r 

Hab das Board da, sehe Sig. 
Die werden zu heiß, obwohl eine komische Kühlkonstruktion drauf ist. Sie hat so wie es aussieht, keinen direkten Kontakt zu den Spannungswandlern und tut nur so als ob. 

3 Möglichkeiten bleiben dir: Lüfter druff und hoffen, nicht übertakten oder Mosfet-Kühlblock druff und gut ist. Gibts welche, sieh dich bei Caseking um.


----------



## Smil0r (22. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Die erste Antwort nach so langer Zeit..  Also ein Blender der das board schicker macht.. Hehe
Welches board wäre denn dann besser? Ist das ASUS X99-S dann auch mit einem Blender versehen? Optisch sieht es nicht danach aus.
Edit:
Hab mal ein wenig gegoogled und alle sagen man muss die nicht unbedingt kühlen wenn man keine Weltrekorde beim OC erreichen will.. Hmm..


----------



## cryon1c (22. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Das ASUS X99-S ist besser gekühlt. Für OC mit dem Noctua (der sollte auf 2011-V3 passen) reicht es dicke. Und wenn man eine Wasserkühlung verbaut, würde ich die 60-70€ investieren und die Mosfet-Kühlung in den Kreislauf einbauen. 
Schläuche, Fittings und der Mosfet-waterblock sind da nicht so teuer, aber fummelig anzubringen. 
Garantie ist dir denk ich mal egal, wie den meisten die sofort gnadenlos übertakten


----------



## Smil0r (22. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Naja hier 60 Euro und da mal 50 noch... 
Das leppert sich hehe.. Es geht nicht um das Geld.. Eigentlich eher ob ich es einsehe es dafür auszugeben.. Ich tendiere immer noch zum*ASUS X99-A...
@cryon.. 
Mein Tower ist komplett luftgekühlt und das sehr gut.. Da hab ich sehr viel Airflow.. Ich wohn im eigenen Haus und die Kiste steht im Wohnzimmer bei im Sommer max. 25,c•... 
Wie warm sind die denn bei dir und bei welcher Raumtemperatur und welchen Einstellungen (OC)?
Hast du nachgeschaut wie der Kühlkörper tatsächlich auf den Spawas sitzt? 
Könnte man nicht nachträglich mit Wärmeleitpäds den Kühlkörper mit den Spawas ausstatten so das man das Problem abschwächt?


----------



## cryon1c (22. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Man könnte. Aber wenn man die Wahl hat, sollte man zu nem größeren Board greifen. Wo ich meins geholt habe, war das Problem noch recht unbekannt und das Board funzt ja an sich. Aber mir ists zu heiß, deswegen pappe ich da einfach eine Mosfet-Kühlung drauf. Die CPU ist eh unter H2O, so eine Übertaktung kriegste mit Luft nicht mehr primestable gekühlt, das wird zu heiß.


----------



## Smil0r (22. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Okay. Danke für deine Einschätzung. Mich würd noch interessieren wie es unter Luft bei nem towerkühler wäre...


----------



## cryon1c (22. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Na wie solls denn werden. Bei mir bläst n 140er Enermax TB.Silence mit 650rpm direkt aufs Board von hinten und 3x Noiseblocker e-Loop Lüfter saugen die Luft oben ab durch nen 360er Radiator. Der Airflow ist etwa gleich gut wie bei nem Towerkühler + hinterem Lüfter. Mir ists zu heiß und ich weiß im Sommer wird der Raum locker 10°C wärmer. Also egal wie ich das mache, da muss was gemacht werden. Und wenn schon, dann richtig.


----------



## Smil0r (22. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Okay.. So hast du ja doch Airflow.. Hmm.. Dann werd ich mir das mal überlegen.. Danke bis hier her


Edit:

Laut Testberichten von overclockers haben weder das ASUS x99-"A" sowie das "S" und auch das "Pro" über den spawas nur diesen Blender Kühlkörper verbaut der die Komponente nicht einmal berührt.. Die mehreren Schnittstellen und Anschlüsse die die teureren Boards besitzen, brauch ich eh nicht.. Also das "A" würd mir vollkommen reichen. Nur Optisch gefällt mir das "S" besser. 
Was denkt ihr? Hat das Asus x99-S noch andere Vorteile als die paar mehr Anschlüsse?


----------



## Smil0r (23. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Ach damn... Doppelpost


----------



## cryon1c (23. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Nicht wirklich. Ob man das größere Board braucht oder nicht, muss jeder selbst wissen. Mir reicht das X99-A, allerdings wie gesagt ist das Problem mit den SpaWas nicht gerade klein und bedarf einiges an Geld um die in den Wasserkreislauf einzubinden.


----------



## Threshold (23. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*



Smil0r schrieb:


> Die erste Antwort nach so langer Zeit..  Also ein Blender der das board schicker macht.. Hehe
> Welches board wäre denn dann besser? Ist das ASUS X99-S dann auch mit einem Blender versehen? Optisch sieht es nicht danach aus.
> Edit:
> Hab mal ein wenig gegoogled und alle sagen man muss die nicht unbedingt kühlen wenn man keine Weltrekorde beim OC erreichen will.. Hmm..



Das X99-S hat die gleiche Kühlung wie das Deluxe.
Die ist schon gut. da wird nichts heiß.


----------



## Smil0r (23. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Hab da Kühlkörper gesehen.. Also für die spawas.. Die sind gar nicht so teuer.. Aber das ist auch nichts aufwendiges und sicher auch nicht ein absoluter heilsbringer.. Aber ich hab halt ein voll luftgekühltes System.. Was anderes bleibt dann halt nicht übrig.. Du Hattest mir noch nicht gesagt in wie fern du übertaktet hast bis sich die Temperaturen so stark entwickeln.


----------



## cryon1c (23. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Man macht einfach das drauf:
https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo...s-EK-MOSFET-ASUS-X99-AcetalNickel::29958.html

Schläuche, Fittings noch, da ist man mit 70€ dabei. Nicht günstig, aber gut. Hard tubing wird noch aufwendiger wenn man es machen will. Das ist aber eine Lösung die definitiv Ruhe bringt.


----------



## Threshold (23. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Oder einen Lüfter einbauen, der extra auf die Kühler bläst.


----------



## cryon1c (23. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Wenn man eh nen Kreislauf hat, kann man das Motherboard auch einbinden. Direkten Airflow auf die Spannungswandler krieg ich nicht so einfach hin, ohne das es hässlich aussehen wird.


----------



## Smil0r (28. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Nach langer Überlegung hab ich mich dann doch für das Asus x99-S entschieden. Die Vorteile gegenüber dem x99-A waren für mich doch Grund genug den Aufpreis zu zahlen.
Verarbeitung und Qualität überzeugt. Der Kühlkörper der Spawas ist ein richtiger Kühlkörper von guter Qualität.. wundert mich sehr das die das Ding nicht mit Wärmeleitpads verbunden haben... Die müssen doch der Meinung sein das das nicht nötig ist!? Ich werd versuchen mit einem Wärmeleitpad abhilfe zu verschaffen. Vielleicht reicht das dann schon, das ganze miteinander zu verbinden. Ich schau mal wann ich das mache.


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Wenn du das Board hast, sag mal bescheid, ob du den USB 3 Treiber von Asmedia installieren kannst.


----------



## Smil0r (28. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Ja gerne.. kann ich machen. Das Board hab ich ja schon. 
Ram und Prozessor ist auf dem Weg. kommt wohl Mittwoch oder Donnerstag. Achja auf den Noctua Kühler Kit muss ich noch warten.. erinner mich gegebenfalls also nochmal dran. Schätze das ich am Freitag alles einbaue.


----------



## cryon1c (28. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*



Smil0r schrieb:


> Nach langer Überlegung hab ich mich dann doch für das Asus x99-S entschieden. Die Vorteile gegenüber dem x99-A waren für mich doch Grund genug den Aufpreis zu zahlen.
> Verarbeitung und Qualität überzeugt. Der Kühlkörper der Spawas ist ein richtiger Kühlkörper von guter Qualität.. wundert mich sehr das die das Ding nicht mit Wärmeleitpads verbunden haben... Die müssen doch der Meinung sein das das nicht nötig ist!? Ich werd versuchen mit einem Wärmeleitpad abhilfe zu verschaffen. Vielleicht reicht das dann schon, das ganze miteinander zu verbinden. Ich schau mal wann ich das mache.



Wie gesagt, bei mir siehts genau so aus. Mir reicht das A technisch, aber die Kühlung ist ein Problem.

Das ist so weit ja auch nix schlimmes, das Board ist gut gekühlt wenn die CPU @ stock läuft oder mit leichtem OC (ohne nennenswerte Spannungsanhebung).
Sobald man aber um die 200W durch die CPU jagt und über 1,25V Vcore geht, schwitzen die Spannungswandler schön. Im Alltag ist das immer noch nicht kritisch, gefährlich wirds erst mit Prime95 oder extremer Last wie sie z.B. Videobearbeitung über Stunden liefert. Wenn du deine CPU nicht so richtig treten willst, passiert den SpaWas nix 
Ansonsten sind die Boards gut verarbeitet, das BIOS ist eins der besten was ich bis jetzt erlebt habe, alles nötige ist verbaut und selbst die günstigsten ASUS-Boards verfügen über alles nötige wie M.2, SLI etc. X99 ist aktuell die Oberklasse, da gibt es praktisch keinen Schrott, aber Kinderkrankheiten halt.


----------



## HisN (28. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Die Asmedia USB3-Gülle ist in meinen Augen Schrott.
Aber das kommt nur bei einigen Geräten zum Vorschein. 
Ich weiß allerdings auch nicht, ob das bei anderen Herstellern nicht der selbe Mist ist.

Ich kann z.b. mein Corsair Link nicht am internen Port von meinem RVE benutzen, funktioniert einfach nicht vernünftig. Disconnects. Abbrüche. 
Und das haben einige Geräte an einigen Ports von meinem Board.
Mein USB3-Cardreader zickt an den hinteren Ports. Am internen USB3-Port geht er.

Alles Hardware die am X79-Board VORHER einwandfrei funktioniert hat, wo das Problem also nicht die Hardware ist, sondern definitiv das Board.


----------



## Smil0r (28. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

HL...
Wenn der Mainboard-Hersteller mehr Features anbieten möchte als PCIe-2.0-Lanes zur Verfügung stehen, muss er sich entscheiden, ob er doch etwas streicht oder auf einen PCIe-2.0-Switch zurückgreift. ASUS hat beim X99 mit ASMedias ASM1187e letzteres vorgezogen, wodurch dem ASM1187e eine PCIe-2.0-Lane vom Intel-Chipsatz zugeführt wird und am anderen Ende wieder sieben Lanes ausspuckt. Zwar können auf diese Weise mehrere Komponenten angebunden werden, doch müssen sie sich eine Bandbreite von 5 GBit/s teilen, was in manchen Situationen zum Ausbremsen führen kann. Im Grunde ist es nur eine Notlösung, die manchmal aber gut funktioniert.

Mit Abstrichen halt nur


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*



HisN schrieb:


> Die Asmedia USB3-Gülle ist in meinen Augen Schrott.



Den findest du aber immer bei Asus Boards. Liegt halt daran, dass Asmedia ein Tochterunternehmen von Asus ist.


----------



## HisN (28. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Da Intel nativ ja nicht so viele USB3-Ports bietet am Chipsatz sind die Board-Hersteller halt auf Zusatzchips angewiesen.
Wenn sie alle Asmedia verbauen, sind sie alle gleich problematisch, es sei denn Asus forciert es noch durch ihr Bios.


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Asmedia ist ja nicht nur bei Asus zu finden, sondern auch bei Asrock und MSI.
Gigabyte nutzt Renesas USB 3 Controller.


----------



## HisN (28. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

<--- bis jetzt bessere Erfahrungen mit NEC/Renesas gemacht.
Eventuell ist es ja auch der Via-Multiplexer der aus den wenigen Asmedia-Ports viele macht auf dem RVE. Ich will es eigentlich gar nicht so genau wissen, viel wichtiger wäre es, wenn es mal funktionieren würde. Vor einiger Zeit hat man auf Stationdrivers wenigstens immer noch Firmware-Updates gefunden für Asmedia. Aber für die Via Multiplexer ... das wird schon schwieriger. Von Asus jedenfalls bekommt man sowas in der Regel nicht.


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Von Asus und Konsorten kommt da gar nichts.
Auf meinem board ist der Standard Asmedia Controller drauf, den alle Asus boards haben, mit dem Unterschied, dass ich keinen Asmedia Controller Treiber installieren kann. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cryon1c (29. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Bei meinem X99-A kommt es ab und zu vor, das Problem. Betrifft nur USB3.0 fähige Sticks und externe 3.0 Festplatten, aber eher selten. 1 von 5 Fällen wo ich das betroffene Gerät anstöpsel. Einige laufen ohne Fehler, egal wo sie dranhängen. Trotz USB3.0. 

Benutzt wird Win 8.1, default driver pack. nix was jetzt dazwischenfunken könnte.  Wir haben zwar unterschiedliche Systeme, aber was USB-controller angeht, sollte ich den gleichen haben. Bei mir tritt nur selten ein Problem auf, und zwar externe Datenträger werden nicht erkannt.


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Das mit den externen Datenträgern ist nichts neues.
Ich würde mir gerne eine USB 3 Erweiterungskarte kaufen, also mit 4 extra Ports. Aber ich habe keinen Platz mehr, wegen der zwei Grafikkarten.


----------



## HisN (29. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Die X ruft^^


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Die wird aber für mich nicht reichen, oder ich müsste eine andere Kühlung drauf knallen und das Bios Modden. Zu beiden habe ich keine Lust.

Wie sieht es eigentlich bei deinen Asmedia Controllern aus?


----------



## HisN (29. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Ich schreib mir die Tage mal zusammen was tatsächlich verbaut ist, und werde dann mal Stationdrivers/das Netz nach neuer Firmware abklappern. Zur Zeit sitze ich mir meinen Hinterm im Büro platt.
Mich nervts wie SAU 
Kann nicht mal die neue Graka vernünftig ausprobieren.


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Hast du also die gleichen Probleme mit den Asmedia Controllern wie wir auch?


----------



## HisN (29. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Ja. 
Ich muss mir relativ genau überlegen was ich wo anschließe damit es funktioniert, und ich hab ein Gerät dass ich leider GAR NICHT benutzen kann, weil der einzige Port an den ich es anklemmen kann mit diesem Device rumzickt.

Zur Erklärung. Ist das Link-Device vom Corsair-Netzteil. Das hat einen (logischerweise) internen USB2-Pfostenstecker. Intern hab ich leider keine große Auswahl, an Anschlüssen, und der einzige der da ist, der will nicht.
Und ich bin froh dass ich die internen USB3-Anschlüsse (die scheinen vom Intel zu kommen, bin mir aber nicht sicher) nach außen gelegt habe, denn nur an denen funktionieren die USB3-Cardreader und Sticks mit voller Pulle und ohne zu zicken. An der I/O-Blende gibts Probleme, also spare ich mir die für die USB2-Devises auf.
Und ich bin dann auch noch ein viel USB-User. D.h. ich hab am Rechner 10+ USB-Devices stecken. Das wird dann irgendwann fummelig, deshalb hab ich BEIDE USB3-Ports von innen nach außen gelegt, weil ich sonst gar nicht hinkomme^^
Selbst meine USB2-Devices ärgern sich. Ich kann z.b. an der Beleuchtung von Maus und Tastatur die Disconnects im Betrieb erkennen. Selbst für die kann ich nicht JEDEN USB-Port benutzen.


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Dann empfehle ich eine USB 3 Erweiterungskarte. 

Du kannst aber auch einen Adapter kaufen, der von USB 2 A auf intern geht. Da kannst du dann den Corsair Link anschließen und hast dann intern einen USB 2 Header wieder frei.


----------



## HisN (29. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Ich hab intern schon einen USB2-Hub mit eigener Stromleitung zu liegen, hilft beim Link nicht.
Du meinst einen Adapter den ich außen anklemme und dann das Link-Kabel von innen nach außen ziehen? Na ob ich da Bock drauf habe^^
Und dann bedeutet das ja immer noch nicht, dass es funktioniert, wenn es der gleiche Controller ist, der die Ports innen und außen versorgt.

USB3-Karten hab ich noch zwei rumzufliegen. Mein SLI ist ja erst seit 3 Tagen aus dem Rechner raus, jetzt könnte ich die ja echt mal einbauen, nur die haben ja auch keinen internen Pfostenstecker.


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Ich meine sowas hier.
https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo...ernes-zu-Internes-USB-Kabel-40-cm::14074.html
Den schließt du außen am Panel an und führst ihn dann nach innen, wo du den Corsair Link anschließt.
Als USB 2 Ports funktionieren die immer, dafür sorgt das Mainboard.

Du hast doch zwei interne USB 3 Header. Reichen die nicht?


----------



## HisN (29. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Die sind nach außen geführt, damit ich wenigstens ein paar USB3-Devices gleichzeitig benutzen kann.
D.h. ich hab 4 funktionierende USB3-Ports 
Die hinten am I/O bereiten Probleme.

Hmm... ich schau mal mit dem Adapter. Mir fällt da was ein. Ich hab noch ein USB3-Header auf USB-A Adapter da. Dann würde das ganze auch intern gehen, nur das ich dafür zwei USB3-Ports außen verliere. Das könnte ich mit der USB3-Karte kompensieren.

Caseking liegt auf meinem Weg zur/von der Arbeit


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Dann hast du die Case Ports gar nicht angeschlossen?
Die internen USB 3 Header kommen von Intel. Hinten am Panel ist alles von Asmedia.

Kauf dir doch eine neue Karte.
SilverStone SST-EC04-P, 4x USB 3.0, PCIe 2.0 x1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Außerdem sollten wir langsam mal Asus zusammenfalten. Geht ja gar nicht.


----------



## HisN (29. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

An den IO-Panel-Ports sind ausschließlich USB2-Devices.
Also Maus, Tasta, Scanner, Grafiktablett, TrackIR, Hotas/Joy, Colorimeter, Fußschalter, Monitor, Aquaero
Und damit ist dann da auch langsam Schicht im Schacht, weil ich die unteren beiden nicht benutzen kann (abgeschaltet weil M.2 gesteckt) und die oberen beiden USB2-Only-Ports Disconnects produzieren.

Ich bin auch für Falten


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Du kannst die USB 2 Ports gar nicht nutzen? Das ist echt Mist.
Meine beiden USB 2 Ports laufen problemlos, da hängen Tastatur und Maus dran.
Mein Drucker hängt am USB 2 Hub, der auf dem Tisch steht. USB 2 gehen bei mir ohne Probleme an allen Ports.
Vielleicht doch ein Firmware Problem. Weißt du welche Firmware Version deine Asmedia Controller haben?


----------



## HisN (29. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Nein, ich weiß ja nicht mal was für ein Chip verbaut ist zur Zeit^^
Das Asmedia Update-Tool zeigt die aktuelle Version meist an.


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Du hast den Asmedia 1042 Controller drin, den hab ich auch und alle anderen auch, ist überall der gleiche, egal Asus oder Asrock oder MSI, egal ob Sockel 2011, 1150, 2011-3 oder AM3+. 
Alles Wayne. Überall der gleiche drin und das unverändert seit 3 Jahren.


----------



## HisN (29. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Cool. Für mein altes 2011er hab ich noch eine aktuelle (damals) Firmware  + dazu passenden Treiber rumzufliegen. Check ich wenn ich ausm Büro nach Hause komme.


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Wird aber egal sein, dass die Firmware der aktuellen Controller sicher neuer ist als der vom 2011 Board.


----------



## HisN (29. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Naja, im Lebenszyklus vom 2011er Board hab ich mindestens 4x neue Firmware aufgezogen, bis das anständig lief.
Ich kann mir gut vorstellen dass Asus da nicht so Ultra hinterher ist.


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Dann schau nach. 
Bei mir geht das Asmedia Update Tool nicht. Er sagt, dass er keinen Asmedia Host Controller gefunden hat.


----------



## HisN (29. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Hmmm.. die neueste Firmware ist tatsächlich von Anfang 2014.
Trägt die Versionsnummer 130.201
Wird per Dos aufs Board gebracht (was ja nicht das Problem ist). 
Ich schau mal ob ich irgendwie die Version der zur Zeit eingespielten Firmware rausbekomme.


----------



## Smil0r (29. März 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Was hier stand war mist.....


----------



## Smil0r (3. April 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...bt-ihr-gerade-gekauft-thread-post7296352.html

Das freut einen doch...
Hab wohl versucht den Treiber über die exe zu installen.. Klappte erstmal nicht. Werd mir das die Tage nochmal genauer anschauen. Vllt gibts ja eine Lösung. Aber das Gerät wird auch gar nicht erfragt.. Also auch kein Treiber..


----------



## Threshold (3. April 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Versuch mal den Asmedia USB 3 Host Controller Treiber von der Asus Webseite zu installieren.


----------



## Smil0r (3. April 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Davon habe ich grade geredet...


----------



## Threshold (3. April 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Ach so. War mir jetzt nicht klar.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass du diese Meldung bekommen hast.
richtig?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smil0r (4. April 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Ja richtig genau das gleiche.. Auch eine Installation manuel per Datenträger ist ohne erkannten Gerät nicht möglich.. Wenn die Hardware im Geräte manager schon nicht erkannt wird worauf soll sich das setup auch beziehen... Selbst die inf per rechts klick install hat nicht geklappt... Also schon komisch


----------



## Threshold (4. April 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Dann willkommen im Club. 
Du kannst deinem Frust hier Luft verschaffen.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/asus/381688-asus-x99-s-asmedia-usb-3-ports.html
Allerdings scheint Asus das nicht zu interessieren, was ich sehr bedauerlich finde. 
So verprellt man Kunden.


----------



## Smil0r (4. April 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Ich hab außerdem spulenfiepen..........du auch? Oder sonst jemand?


----------



## Threshold (4. April 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Vom Mainboard?
Also ich nicht.


----------



## Smil0r (4. April 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Welches hast du?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (4. April 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Signatur lesen


----------



## Smil0r (4. April 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Mein tapatalk zeigt keins an hehe
Also das gleiche wie ich... Ärgert mich nun aber.

Bis morgen.. Ich geh ma pennen


----------



## Threshold (4. April 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*



Smil0r schrieb:


> Welches hast du?



Das Asus X99-S.
Deswegen ja auch die Sache mit dem Asmedia USB 3 Controller.
Im Bios ist der nämlich gar nicht vorhanden, das ist das interessante dabei.

Schau mal ins Bios rein, ob das bei dir genauso aussieht wie bei mir.
Dort sollte laut Handbuch der Asmedia USB 3 Controller auftauchen. Tut er aber nicht. Bei dir auch so?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smil0r (4. April 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Sieht bei mir genauso aus.


----------



## markus1612 (4. April 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Kanns sein, dass der einfach bei "einigen" Boards von Haus aus Defekt ist oder woran liegt das?


----------



## Threshold (4. April 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Da musst du Asus fragen, aber von denen kommt ja nichts mehr.
Da wird ein offensichtlicher Bug einfach unter den Teppich gekehrt.


----------



## Smil0r (4. April 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Was für Probleme hast du denn genau mit dem? Läuft doch alles bei mir..


----------



## Threshold (4. April 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Bei mir eben nicht.
Meine Docking Station und die externen Festplatten werden mal erkannt und mal nicht. Am Intel Controller funktionieren sie problemlos.


----------



## Smil0r (4. April 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Meine Tastatur hat auch solche Probleme gemacht.. Biosupdate und danach war gut. Aber das hast du sicher schon gemacht.

War das vllt im ersten bios so wir im Handbuch und wurde es vielleicht rausgepatcht?


----------



## Threshold (4. April 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Nein, das es im Handbuch steht ist ein Druckfehler. Asus hat da ein stück vom Deluxe Handbuch mit einkopiert.
So wie das im Bios aussieht, ist es normal.
Nur frage ich mich eben, wo denn der Asmedia Controller ist?
Muss doch ein Grund haben, wieso man den Treiber gar nicht installieren kann. Woher kriegt der Controller aber dann den Treiber, damit er läuft?
Fragen über Fragen und leider keine Antwort von Asus.


----------



## Smil0r (4. April 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Warum sollte er denn überhaupt ein Treiber brauchen? Vielleicht läuft er schon mit dem regulären usb3 Treiber? Meine usb3.0 Festplatte läuft grad ohne Probleme...


----------



## Threshold (4. April 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Das ist ein USB 3 Controller. Ohne Treiber funktioniert der unter Windows 7 nicht.


----------



## Smil0r (4. April 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Ich will dich nicht ärgern aber ich versteht immer noch nicht wozu du auf den USB controller beharrst ... Bei mir laufen alle USB3.0 ports ohne Probleme und ohne Asmedia Treiber.. Nur der reguläre USB3.0 Treiber ist drauf. Den hast du installiert? Welche BIOS Version hast du?


----------



## Threshold (4. April 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Wie schon gesagt. Das ist der Standard USB 3 Asmedia Host Controller, den alle Asus Boards haben und auch woanders zu finden ist.
Der Intel USB 3 Treiber ist für den Intel USB 3 Controller im PCH.
wo kriegt also der Asmedia Controller seinen Treiber her? Der kann ja nicht aus dem nichts kommen.
Und ich rege mich deswegen auf, weil die Dinger nicht so funktionieren, wie sie funktionieren sollen.


----------



## Smil0r (4. April 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Laut Handbuch hat das Asus x99-s nur einen asmedia ASM 106se.. Und das ist ein SATA controller.. Und laut Mainboard layout gibts kein asmedia usb3.0 controller. Somit ist wie du es schon gesagt hast der Abschnitt Onboard Devices tatsächlich eher fürs deluxe und die haben es fälschlicherweise mit reingepackt oder was weiß ich. Deine USB Probleme würd ich also vielleicht woanders suchen. Oder reden wir einfach aneinander vorbei?


----------



## Threshold (4. April 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Die USB 3 Ports am Panel werden vom Asmedia USB 3 Controller bereit gestellt, woher kriegt dieser seinen Treiber, damit sie auch als USB 3 laufen?
Das ist eine einfache Frage und Asus ist nicht in der Lage, diese Frage zu beantworten.

Bei mir ist das so, dass diese 8 USB 3 Ports mal laufen und mal nicht laufen, als USB 2 Port laufen sie immer, als USB 3 Port nicht immer. Das ist das Problem.
Die Intel USB 3 Ports gehen immer, völlig problemlos.


----------



## Smil0r (4. April 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Ich sags nochmal ganz klar. Das Mainboard hat keinen asmedia usb3.0 controller. Davon steht zumindest nichts im Handbuch. Der teil im Handbuch der von so etwas spricht trifft auf dieses mainboard nicht zu. Somit liegt dein Problem nicht am asmedia controller welcher nur für den die weiteren SATA Anschlüsse sind, sondern am Intel usb3.0 controller. Vllt installierst du das mal neu oder so


----------



## Threshold (4. April 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Und wo sind dann die 8 USB 3 Ports am Panel angeschlossen?


----------



## Smil0r (4. April 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Ich hab mir nun echt die ganze Zeit so ne arbeit für dich gemacht.. ich hoffe es wird auch gewürdigt  über ein danke kommst du wohl nicht mehr rum hehe...
Naja helfen tuts ja nur bedingt.. wenigstens weißt du nun wo das Problem tatsächlich entsteht und suchst nicht nach Phantomen ..

Handbuch Auszug:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also der Intel Chipsatz ist es.. Glaube eher an einem BIOS Problem wie bei mir oder vllt ein Treiber problem


----------



## Threshold (4. April 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Du bist lustig. 
Und jetzt rate mal, wo die zwei USB 3 Header angeschossen sind. 

Dei beiden kommen vom PCH. Sind also schon mal 4 USB 3 Ports weg.
Am Panel sind es 8. Macht zusammen 12 Stück.
Ergo müsste für die 4 Stück am Panel ein extra Controller verantwortlich sein.
Die Frage ist eben, wo ist der?
Ich hab mir das Board auch schon angeguckt, wo da noch ein Controller drauf gelötet ist, aber bin nicht schlau draus geworden.
Daher hatte ich ja beim Asus Support nachgefragt, aber da kam leider nichts.


----------



## Smil0r (4. April 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Da kann ich nur schätzen.. Und ich schätze die laufen alle über den Chipsatz. Wäre da was anderes müsste es auch im Handbuch stehe ..


----------



## markus1612 (4. April 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Das geht nicht, da der Chipsatz nur begrenzt viele USB 3 Anschlüsse bereitstellen kann, das wird von Intel festgelegt. Dazu hier der Beweis:Intel® X99 Chipset (Intel® DHX99 PCH)


----------



## Threshold (4. April 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*



Smil0r schrieb:


> Da kann ich nur schätzen.. Und ich schätze die laufen alle über den Chipsatz. Wäre da was anderes müsste es auch im Handbuch stehe ..



Kann aber nicht.
Der PCH bietet maximal 8 USB 3 Ports.
Das X99-S hat aber 12 USB 3 Ports..


----------



## Smil0r (10. April 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Mal was anderes... Hab letzten Abend zum verrecken nicht rausbekommen wo der CPU Multiplikator zu finden ist.. Die Ratio wird zwar angezeigt rechts in der CPU Übersicht ist aber nirgends zu finden. Alle gefundenen Werte beziehen sich immer auf den turbo.. Ist das so üblich? Oder verbirgt sich der CPU Multi irgendwo durch eine gemachte Einstellung?


----------



## markus1612 (10. April 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Erst gehste mit F7 ins Erweiterte BIOS, dann suchst du unter Ai Tweaker nach CPU Core Ratio und stellst das von Auto auf Sync All Cores. Dann solltest du eigentlich den Multi für alle Kerne ändern können.


----------



## Smil0r (10. April 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Die CPU core ratio bezieht sich bei mir nur auf den turbo? Aber ohne erweitertem BIOS bisher.. Ich schau mal wie du sagtest bei f7...


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Ja. Du übertaktest mit dem Turbo Modus. Das ist normal.
Deswegen auch Kerne synchronisieren, damit alle den gleichen Takt haben.


----------



## Smil0r (10. April 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Echt? Naja hatte ja vorher nur AMDs.. Da ist das seperat regelbar.. Also wollt ich den turbo auch hier abschalten und nur den CPU multi erhöhen.


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Turbo und CPU Multi ist eine Einheit, die ist nicht trennbar.
Deswegen sollst du ja auch die Kerne synchronisieren, damit alle den gleichen Takt haben.


----------



## Smil0r (11. April 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Achso .. F7 als shortcut für das advance BIOS.. Das hab ich eh auf startup im BIOS... Der EZmode ist doch nervig.. Aber wundert mich nicht das es da so große Unterschiede im Vergleich zu AMD gibt. 
Mein 5820k läuft undervolted bei 3,3ghz mit offset -0.140v.. Also 0.830v~.. Find ich schon mal ganz ordentlich..  aber ich hab nun auch gar keine Vergleichswerte ob das jetzt wie durchschnittlich ist..


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2015)

*AW: Aufrüstkit i7-5820K + ASUS X99-A + Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4*

Es gibt keinen Durchschnitt.


----------

